# Freezing Ground Turkey



## dragonmetalhead (Mar 26, 2012)

This may be a stupid question, but can you freeze ground turkey? I buy Kodo's meat in bulk and put it in the freezer until it's needed. I have never fed Kodo ground turkey before (although he did gorge himself on turkey at Thanksgiving) but after reading on another post about the trichinosis risk of pork (which Kodo is quite fond of), I am considering a minor dietary change. I feed Kodo a variety of things and never the same thing two days in a row if I can help it.


----------



## got10 (Mar 26, 2012)

Of course you can freeze it. I just like to make my little lazy man premix so i dont have to do it later on and just thaw out what I need in 1 pound packets at a time. which seems to be in four a fives in my house lol


----------



## Dana C (Apr 1, 2012)

I mix up the meats I use, vitamins and calcium etc and put them into sandwich size bag portions and put those bags in turn into a gallon freezer bag. I make up at least two weeks of foor at a time. I take a portion bag or more out in the morning and leave it out for about 3 hours or a little more. I then put the bag in a pitcher of very warm water to ensure that it is completely thawed and and even a little warm.


----------



## Riplee (Apr 1, 2012)

I bought frozen ground turkey....


----------



## DaLoaner (Apr 1, 2012)

same here, buy it at the store, either turkey,liver,gizzards/heart etc. Get home mix some of the meats together and bag it all up,so when feeding time comes in the morning......i grab a bag or two..let sit in hot water while i make my breakfast and boom..feed the baby. been doing it for aslong as i had my gu.

Now buying...freezing...thawing...and freezing again,not the greastest idea. at one point when my gu wouldnt eat i did this like 2-3 times but really not a good thing.. so no more, if he dont eat to the garbage it goes.

I got a question...when i thaw out a rat...it usually gets all soggy and...just blaaa. Do you guys/gals like double bag it or wat.....id like for it to remain some what fuzzy.... i tried leaving a few inches under the heat lamp to "dry up" but my gu smells it in no time and out he comes looking for it. J/W


----------



## Dana C (Apr 1, 2012)

I double bag my rodents so they don't get wet. I have though soaked a few on purpose as they smelled to much like commercially raised mice.


----------



## m3s4 (Apr 1, 2012)

I've bought frozen ground turkey before and I've frozen ground turkey before. 

I've never had a problem, but I buy 1lb. at a time, for around 3$. 

Unless you have a crazy amount or buy in bulk, I don't think you need to freeze it. 

It shouldn't be hard to go through a pound of turkey a week and it should last 10 days or so in the fridge as long as you put it in ziploc bags or wrap it with serran and put it in tupper ware.


----------



## Dana C (Apr 1, 2012)

I buy it in two pound packages. I also grind up skinless chicken breasts and thighs, beef heart, liver, chicken gizzards and make 6-8 pounds at a time of the mix. It is such a mess to make it I try to do it as seldom as possible. I have been getting three weeks out of the mix but I also provide whole fish and scrambled eggs.


----------



## reptastic (Apr 1, 2012)

As for theground meats we all seem to do the same, I bag mines in 1 day gallon sized bags, although I mix in the supplements when thawed, as for the rodents I never thaw mines directly in water I use the ziploc bags, keeps them from getting wet when frozen and during thawing, if I'm doing a overnight thaw I put them in paper bags, never had a soggy rodent or one burst


----------



## DaLoaner (Apr 3, 2012)

ummmm over night thaw...thought of that once just never put to action. Gonna have to try it.


----------

